# "Assault Weapon": Let's change the names to something politically correct



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

pee shooter with a kick


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Modern sporting rifle?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Odin's pellet flinger?


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

this is kind of what I was telling people at my work a few weeks ago....I have an ar15 .223...sounds scarry to people who dont know any better.....my other .223 is a ranch rifle.....does not sound as scarry......they both are semi auto & shoot the same bullets...


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

granny said:


> this is kind of what I was telling people at my work a few weeks ago....I have an ar15 .223...sounds scarry to people who dont know any better.....my other .223 is a ranch rifle.....does not sound as scarry......they both are semi auto & shoot the same bullets...


And they are both SLSR's or SLSDR's


----------



## gshorses (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree completely, I have an AR and a .223 howa rifle. If I was standing on the recieving end, I would fear the Howa more than the assault as the longer barrel and the scope will make it reach out and touch something alot faster. I don't understand the big kick on AR or AK rifles. Any gun will kill if it is in the wrong hands. ok well maybe not the marshmallow ones my kids have!


----------



## emtrchr (Apr 17, 2007)

The thing is, anything can be an "assault weapon". Butter knife,baseball bat, a big rock, a mini van. All are inanimate objects that have never done anything on their own. The liberals will still use this to try to take ALL of our weapons.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

It's the Media dude!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

California announced today that ALL semi autos with a removable magazine will be banned and confiscated!


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

ofashea said:


> California announced today that ALL semi autos with a removable magazine will be banned and confiscated!


That would be a good time for them to arrest all of the gang members and criminals that will be standing in line turning them in, right?


----------

